# removing knockdown texture from painted interior walls



## skdahl (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the best way to remove knockdown texture from interior walls (orange splatter)...I want to make the walls smooth. Suggestions would be very helpful...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

If it's been painted, the only thing you can do is skim coat over it, until it's flat. 

You cannot remove it, unless you remove sheetrock it is attached to.


----------



## skdahl (Mar 2, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> If it's been painted, the only thing you can do is skim coat over it, until it's flat.
> 
> You cannot remove it, unless you remove sheetrock it is attached to.


What type of skim coat should I use and should I use a primer prior to skim coating?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

skdahl said:


> What type of skim coat should I use and should I use a primer prior to skim coating?


Use regular old ready-mix joint compound out of a 5 gallon bucket.

The first "scratch-type" coat goes on thicker, so use it straight out of the bucket. 
Get your self a 10" or 12" taping knife to apply the compound in even stroke-type applications. Each pass of the knife, attempt to get it smooth.

When applying the next several coats, mix some water into the compound to thin it out. Approximately 1/2 cup to one 5 gallon bucket of compound. Mix it in thoroughly using a plaster's paddle and electric mixer.

Do not prime the walls until completely finished with ALL the skim-coating and the sanding.


----------



## skdahl (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks...


----------



## bvz (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I also would like to remove this knock down texture from the walls in my house. I already did it in one room (I used general purpose joint compound in powder form) and skim coated the surface. It looks good but the one issue I am having is that the new walls are very susceptible to damage. I can dig my fingernail into the wall. I don't know what I did wrong (too thick a coating maybe? wrong joint compound?).

Does anyone have any suggestions to make the skim coat tougher?

ben


----------



## gilltee (Feb 19, 2008)

I did this in a bedroom with 2 coats of paint and what I did was used a Porter Cable vibrating sander with 120 grit to take high spots down and then I was able to put a very thin skim coat over the top pretty easily. 
Was a little dusty but not as bad as I thought it would be.

Good luck,

Mike


----------

